# Decorative artists know to tone



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Ok...finsihed a small project today(actually not the one pictured) got paid took an edible with my beers and I'm kinda not sure how it can get any better ...
Obviously the Decorative Finish sub is dry... and I'm not, so just having fun...

Just emphasizing the power/place of toning. In some cases, outside of decorative painting, cuz that's part of our expertise....understanding layered translucency, it's the total answer. Within decorative painting it's pretty much unspoken and charged for...

Other than that, it's a vanity post in a hopefully future-active sub forum of the PT 🍻


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice looking work.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Very cool almost a plaster type look. I'm very into plaster lately... Because it looks cool and it's pretty much the most non toxic finish you can get


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Very cool almost a plaster type look. I'm very into plaster lately... Because it looks cool and it's pretty much the most non toxic finish you can get


It was a limestone treatment with just glazes..nothing textural.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice!! Wondering how the glass is supported on the back wall?


*Us decorative finishers revive this thread every so often n could geek out all day about toning & shade glazing...so post “for fun” anytime !


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

PPD said:


> Nice!! Wondering how the glass is supported on the back wall?
> 
> 
> *Us decorative finishers revive this thread every so often n could geek out all day about toning & shade glazing...so post “for fun” anytime !


Hi PPD....thanks..that was kinda my intent.. 😊the glass shelves were epoxied into cutouts of the wood substrate.


----------

